
Follow Hacker News from the Console - ajbatac
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/follow-hacker-news-from-the-console/
======
tlrobinson
Cool, but

    
    
        lynx "http://news.ycombinator.com"
    

is almost identical.

A little shell script magic gets you auto-refreshing:

    
    
        #!/bin/sh
    
        while true; do
            sh -c "sleep 90; pkill lynx" &
            lynx "http://news.ycombinator.com"
        done
    

(there's probably a better way that won't kill _all_ your lynx sessions)

~~~
there
while true; do clear; lynx -dump -nolist <http://news.ycombinator.com/>; sleep
90; done

~~~
fromage

        watch -n 90 lynx -dump -nolist http://news.ycombinator.com/

~~~
tlrobinson
Sure, but you don't get the color :)

------
pg
Wow. This looks great. How often does it poll the server?

~~~
pkrumins
It polls the server once per 30 seconds (it's the default). The polling
interval can be changed via '-i' command line option.

~~~
pg
That's a bit fast. And uselessly so, because the frontpage is only regenerated
every 90 seconds. How about putting your email in your profile so we can
continue this by email?

~~~
pkrumins
Done. (it's peter at catonmat dot net)

------
rmanocha
Looks great. I have wanted to do something similar (not for HN...) for a while
now, but never really got around to learning curses etc. Can you write a post
here or on your blog explaining the steps involved or maybe give a link to the
curses tutorial you used - or did you just know all this stuff already :).

~~~
pkrumins
I'll write a post about it in near future :)

------
shafqat
Very nice... Sometimes I forget how fun it is being a nerd. I love this kind
of stuff.

------
endlessvoid94
i like it.

this could've been done hundreds of different ways (rss, lynx, etc, etc.) but
i still like it.

python rocks.

------
axod
Nice, but using Putty for the screenshots? ;)

